# custard & cats



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Does your cat love custard? 

Libby almost rugby tackeld me for some, I put some on her nose to keep her amused whilst I enjoyed my pudding and she went mad.. I had to put her out of the room....

BEFORE anyone says I'm a cruel mummy, I let her lick the bowl after, but I will think twice about making custard again...


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Button likes custard but she doesn't go mad for it... she likes to lick yogurt pots though.

I will add custard to the list of foods I won't be cooking while Romeos around. lol.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Henry used to LOVE custard, to the extent that I would have to give him his own bowl so I could eat mine! Also, rice pudding (from a tin) was his second best favourite thing,

When he was taken to the vets as an emergency, and wasnt eating, I took in custard and rice pudding! One previous vet had said rice pudding was ok as convalescence food - rice good, low lactose (destroyed by cooking), sweet tasting - all good!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mine have never had the chance to try it - we don't often have puddings.
Rosie loves to lick yogurt pots though


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How interesting, I'm glad it's ok for Libby in a way, but not so good for me


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Mine have never had the chance to try it - we don't often have puddings.
> Rosie loves to lick yogurt pots though


Fancy not giving your girls pudding  cruel slave. 

Tell the girls I will send around some apple strudel & custard


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

They do like custard..but I've caught them licking the pan from mushy peas salad cream they'll lick ought xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Fancy not giving your girls pudding  cruel slave.
> 
> Tell the girls I will send around some apple strudel & custard


My DH might like it but I don't 'do' puddings ... especially custard yeugh! Sorry girls but it's still no custard here


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> My DH might like it but I don't 'do' puddings ... especially custard yeugh! Sorry girls but it's still no custard here


come to live with me girls, I will give you custard every day if you wish :sneaky2:


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> My DH might like it but I don't 'do' puddings ... especially custard yeugh! Sorry girls but it's still no custard here


You could get a small carton for them lol


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Another wierd thing Eric begs for Pringles(only Pringles) any flavour he'd eat them all night if I let him xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> come to live with me girls, I will give you custard every day if you wish :sneaky2:


you don't get them that easily :hand:


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ummmm how about custard AND yogurt EVERYDAY :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> Another wierd thing Eric begs for Pringles(only Pringles) any flavour he'd eat them all night if I let him xx


I beg for Pringles too   xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Haven't introduced custard yet, but I think that Ellie would gladly kill me for cheesecake. And Gwennie has started insisting that she needs to sample my porridge oats every morning now. Having learned a terrible lesson in the past from sharing cereal with Ellie before I'm done , I do make her wait to lick the bowl.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Manny isn't really fussed about what we eat, apart from chicken from the chinese, won't eat normal chicken just the stuff from the takeaway! 


Molly on the other hand LOVES custard, trifle, ice cream, rice pudding, lollies ...... not sure where she get's her sweet tooth from


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Custard, ice cream, rice pudding, yoghurt, cereal - Nancy will literally sit on my neck if I have any of the above. 

Claude on the other hand is driven mad by the smell of prawns - you can tell when he is crazed with desperation because he actually gets up and walks across the kitchen to get to you .


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

My old cat Socky would go mental for custard...we used to give her the lid and she'd lick it clean by chasing it around the floor!


----------



## CheddarTheTabby (Jun 8, 2018)

Cheddar absolutely LOVES custard! I finish half my bowl and give him the rest, next thing you know it's been wiped clean, none of the custard's colour is in sight. It's interesting.. And to any that ask about Cheddar's eyes.. Well it's a long sad story.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is 6 years old but welcome to the Forum. 
If you would like to start a thread and introduce yourself we'd love to hear it.
You could tell us about Cheddar's eyes if you care to, he looks a lovely boy.


----------



## CheddarTheTabby (Jun 8, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> This thread is 6 years old but welcome to the Forum.
> If you would like to start a thread and introduce yourself we'd love to hear it.
> You could tell us about Cheddar's eyes if you care to, he looks a lovely boy.


Sure, you asked, what happened was his mother was hiding from a male cat that was being a sticky fly to her husband and at the same time she was pregnant, I saw her hiding while that cat was fighting her husband and the fight for territory was long, she had hid behind a young oak in my yard and proceeded to give birth, there came out 3 tiny kittens, cheddar had alot more concentrated amounts of blood on his face that his two siters.. I left then, I couldn't bear it and I began feeding the mother periodically, the when cheddar was a bit cleaner 8 days later, my heart fell and sat below my shoes, I saw one eye and a bloody red eye socket. I just kept feeding and throwing sandals at attackers till the kittens grew to 2 months old the two twin sisters went missing! I knew some cat political matters have escalated so I kept higher watch and assisted the mother in the search, after two weeks, nithing. No one's seen them and nor have I. After 2 days, cheddar disappears. I look everywhere in the neighborhood but nothing, but when I went to the grocery store that's about a fifth of a mile away I find him crying to the people on the side walk, I recognize him from his eye, fast forward 7 months and he has a dislocated front right paw.. Tragic.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, poor little boy, what a horrible start in life, how lucky you found him ! Is the mother cat still around ?
If so could you cal Cat Protection and ask them to catch her and neuter her ? And Cheddar should be neutered now to stop him wandering off to look for a mate.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Does your cat love custard?
> 
> Libby almost rugby tackeld me for some, I put some on her nose to keep her amused whilst I enjoyed my pudding and she went mad.. I had to put her out of the room....
> 
> BEFORE anyone says I'm a cruel mummy, I let her lick the bowl after, but I will think twice about making custard again...


Mmmmmm she has good tast and you are a cruel mummy for not sharing 
Well I have not had custard in a very long time - but I can imagine mojo liking it as he likes ice cream and yoghurt


----------



## CheddarTheTabby (Jun 8, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, poor little boy, what a horrible start in life, how lucky you found him ! Is the mother cat still around ?
> If so could you cal Cat Protection and ask them to catch her and neuter her ? And Cheddar should be neutered now to stop him wandering off to look for a mate.


Well she is around but the thing is, she is in my neighbors house, she comes for food, cheddar cries at the door so he should be easy to take to do anything, however his mom is a problem, Ched is very open and friendly, he likes people the second d they pet him and his bond with humans is unbreakable so like I said, he could be stopped from multiplying feral cat numbers with ease. Note: Cheddar shouldn't be a problem because he has grown to be EXTREMELY HUMAN DEPENDENT so he can be easily caught If he leaves, but as a precaution I will have him nuetured.p


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Does the mum cat belong to your neighbour ? She really needs to be spayed now, she sounds very vulnerable and remaining unspayed will be very bad for her health and safety. Can you speak to your neighbour and tell her this?
If she's a feral Cat's Protection would trap, neuter and release her.
There are other good reasons to get Cheddar neutered - it makes fighting other tom cats less likely, he's already disadvantaged with a missing eye. Does he go out ?


ETA 
Sorry , just realised you're not in the UK so advice about Cat's Protection Services are irrelevant . You're probably very limited in what you can offer these cats but bless you for helping and taking care of Cheddar.


----------



## CheddarTheTabby (Jun 8, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> Does the mum cat belong to your neighbour ? She really needs to be spayed now, she sounds very vulnerable and remaining unspayed will be very bad for her health and safety. Can you speak to your neighbour and tell her this?
> If she's a feral Cat's Protection would trap, neuter and release her.
> There are other good reasons to get Cheddar neutered - it makes fighting other tom cats less likely, he's already disadvantaged with a missing eye. Does he go out ?
> 
> ...


True I am not in the UK, no she does not belong to anyone; she is feral and she just decided to get territorial foothold by taking my house since it's in the middle of the neighborhood. Plus Cheddar's disclocated paw is in the way of any physical activity so he should stay in the house and the garden, he does gat a chance to come indoors for 6 hours he cannot be left outside without him crying out at the front door so I can get him in. He annoys me a bit but it's never extreme. I am worried about him crying like this since he's revealing his exact location to other cats.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@CheddarTheTabby 
As cheddar seems pretty human friendly, is there a rescue you could take him to for rehoming?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Does your cat love custard?
> 
> Libby almost rugby tackeld me for some, I put some on her nose to keep her amused whilst I enjoyed my pudding and she went mad.. I had to put her out of the room....
> 
> BEFORE anyone says I'm a cruel mummy, I let her lick the bowl after, but I will think twice about making custard again...


Awww bless! Liddy is like that with yoghurt! Lol


----------



## CheddarTheTabby (Jun 8, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @CheddarTheTabby
> As cheddar seems pretty human friendly, is there a rescue you could take him to for rehoming?


Sadly not, althoug I am a busy man and I ant keep him indoors for long, there is a reason, you see there is an allergy in my mother's side of the family that hasn't been passed down to me, however most of my mother's relatives have it, so I can't keep him in for long and I have to clean after him, I do my best to care for him.


----------



## CheddarTheTabby (Jun 8, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @CheddarTheTabby
> As cheddar seems pretty human friendly, is there a rescue you could take him to for rehoming?


Cheddar has another problem.. This is a controversial statement but, he is colorblind because of damage to his eye that is safe I it's socket. So he is scared of black objects and people. No offense to anyone is meant, I found this out from personal experience only.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@CheddarTheTabby 
What country are you in?


----------



## CheddarTheTabby (Jun 8, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @CheddarTheTabby
> What country are you in?


I refuse to answer that question, sorry.
Do t worry though, these problems and this account are all legitimate.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Well I was wondering as you said there are no rescues. I am in Eastern Europe, there are shelters here. You said sidewalk not pavement which is more North American I think. So wondered if you were in the US or Canada and did just not know about local no kill shelters or rescues. 
Anyway, good luck to you then.


----------



## CheddarTheTabby (Jun 8, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Well I was wondering as you said there are no rescues. I am in Eastern Europe, there are shelters here. You said sidewalk not pavement which is more North American I think. So wondered if you were in the US or Canada and did just not know about local no kill shelters or rescues.
> Anyway, good luck to you then.


@Summercat It is not that I don't want to give the info it is what will happen with the info and what the other people seeing it will do. And I am not British, but I do not think it matters.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Summercat said:


> Well I was wondering as you said there are no rescues. I am in Eastern Europe, there are shelters here. You said sidewalk not pavement which is more North American I think. So wondered if you were in the US or Canada and did just not know about local no kill shelters or rescues.
> Anyway, good luck to you then.


Also 'yard' not 'garden' and 'store' instead of 'shop' all common terms throughout America and Canada not necessarily the UK unless you live in a terrace; terraced houses have yards.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

CheddarTheTabby said:


> @Summercat It is not that I don't want to give the info it is what will happen with the info and what the other people seeing it will do. And I am not British, but I do not think it matters.


It can matter because it will affect any advice you are given, but it's your prerogative not to give that information.


----------



## CheddarTheTabby (Jun 8, 2018)

Sacremist said:


> Also 'yard' not 'garden' and 'store' instead of 'shop' all common terms throughout America and Canada not necessarily the UK unless you live in a terrace; terraced houses have yards.


You found out where my father is from and where I was born. Not where I live.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

CheddarTheTabby said:


> You found out where my father is from and where I was born. Not where I live.


True! I wouldn't give out my address. I don't think it's wise on the internet, but I have no qualms in sharing my general location.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan loves cream yoghurt custard and crisps. He lives a bit of cheddar too. 

I put it down to him living as a kit with an elderly lady but luckily it doesn’t give him an upset tummy. He is strictly rationed. Dry food is also beloved by him x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you know I thought I was loosing my marbles when I read this thread :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I haven’ t had custard for ages.


Good grief I waffled on didn’t I


----------

